# Looking for Premiere XL Image w/ THX Optimizer Video



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm looking to reimage my Premiere XL to get the THX optimizer video back. It was deleted years ago with a Clear and Delete. And the people at 
TiVo were/are clueless on how to get it back. It should be download automatically.

If there is another way I can get this back without having to reimage the drive, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gamo62 said:


> I'm looking to reimage my Premiere XL to get the THX optimizer video back. It was deleted years ago with a Clear and Delete. And the people at
> TiVo were/are clueless on how to get it back. It should be download automatically.
> 
> If there is another way I can get this back without having to reimage the drive, please let me know.
> ...


In the old days when I had that unit I never could get the THX program back, I had xfered it to another TiVo, but it would never work on that TiVo or work when I xfered the program back to the original TiVo, it was locked in some strange way.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gamo62 said:


> I'm looking to reimage my Premiere XL to get the THX optimizer video back. It was deleted years ago with a Clear and Delete. And the people at
> TiVo were/are clueless on how to get it back. It should be download automatically.
> 
> If there is another way I can get this back without having to reimage the drive, please let me know.
> ...


You can pm ggieseke for his 748 image which still has the THX optimizer video. I think it is OS version 19 so you will have to update the OS before you try to go beyond a 2TB drive.


----------

